# Oso's First Water Experience



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oso had his first water experience today (as encouraged by the other forum thread).

We took a video. It was only about a foot and a half deep. I threw a little stick in there and he went for it. He forgot about the stick. It was so much fun!

He jumped around like he was trying to run in the water, very cute! He is 5 months old. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC2jh3HlS98&context=C3cf5254ADOEgsToPDskLWMrjmxzXj3iwn9DsLDdI4


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

So cute! I love the Oso videos!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Very cute. If Oso turns out anything like my two boys, he will be a fish eventually.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

So cute!! cant wait to take Copper swimming, sadly its too cold in England at the moment, so he wont get to play in water till his about 11 months :-\

x


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

What a good dog Oso is. I am amazed how well he listens at 5 months old. He is so handsome as well. You guys are doing a great job with him!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that... Sure made me smile!! ;D Oso is oh, so cute.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

me too!  Oso looked like he was having a whale of a time.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. We think he is cute too.  He's obviously our little baby.


----------

